# According to what I've heard, "Rise of Skywalker" will be worst Star Wars movie ever



## Blackrook

I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.


----------



## Oddball

There's some serious suckery for them to go through to be the worst ever.

Fire Maidens of Outer Space was more watchable than the prequels 1 thru 3.


----------



## petro

I watch them mainly to see how the story line ends up. While visually impressive I have found the movies to be lacking in believable acting. Even with big names it seems like everyone is just robotically producing their lines without emotion. Hard to give a damn about the characters.
Chewbacca shows the most believable acting ability and emotional range.
I was more impressed with the first movie when I was 12, but now I am in my 50's and not as excited to finally see the story finished. They could have wrapped this up decades ago.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Again, Star Wars ended in 1983.  Rogue One attaches well in front of the first.  To me, that is Star Wars.

The prequels were terrible, and the sequels essentially rewrites of the originals, so far.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Hmmm ... Beastmaster comes to mind.

Rey is the offspring of Palpatine and a bantha ...


----------



## Blackrook

I am a proponent of the First Amendment, but I would support a new amendment to the United States Constitution that would outlaw Disney from making any more Star Wars movies.


----------



## Andylusion

Oddball said:


> There's some serious suckery for them to go through to be the worst ever.
> 
> Fire Maidens of Outer Space was more watchable than the prequels 1 thru 3.



So I just want to let you know.....  I *HATE IT* when you do that.  I had to look up clips of Fire Maidens of Outer Space.....  you are bad man.  Just saying.... bad man.


----------



## fncceo

Oddball said:


> There's some serious suckery for them to go through to be the worst ever.
> 
> Fire Maidens of Outer Space was more watchable than the prequels 1 thru 3.



Particularly this version ...


----------



## fncceo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Hmmm ... Beastmaster comes to mind.
> 
> Rey is the offspring of Palpatine and a bantha ...



What happens on Tatooine, stays on Tatooine...


----------



## longknife

I'm amazed at the bad press this is getting.


----------



## luchitociencia

petro said:


> I watch them mainly to see how the story line ends up. While visually impressive I have found the movies to be lacking in believable acting. Even with big names it seems like everyone is just robotically producing their lines without emotion. Hard to give a damn about the characters.
> Chewbacca shows the most believable acting ability and emotional range.
> I was more impressed with the first movie when I was 12, but now I am in my 50's and not as excited to finally see the story finished. They could have wrapped this up decades ago.


I hate to agree.

Mediocre actors are always called for movies full of special effects. Without those manipulated images surrounding those actors, the viewer can find out their acting really sucks.

One day a beggar in the street had his leg twisted so bad that people felt sorry for him and he had his plastic cup always with good bills inside. I also contributed, of course.

One day I saw him going home, and his leg problem was fake, he was walking normally. I laughed, because without wanting it, I paid to see the best acting around.

I still seeing him from time to time in the streets, he doesn't know I'm one of his best admirers, he tricked me, he was good.


----------



## Blackrook

I'm seeing Star Wars tonight at nine.  My son bought me a ticket and invited me to go with his friends.  How can I refuse?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Blackrook said:


> I'm seeing Star Wars tonight at nine.  My son bought me a ticket and invited me to go with his friends.  How can I refuse?



Give us a review tomorrow.


----------



## Oddball

Let's cut to the chase...

JJ Abrams is easily the most overrated film maker in cinematic history.....All CGI, lens flare, wokey-woke PC sub-plot silliness, more glaring plot holes than you can shake a stick at, and zero effort at developing cohesive plots.

He turned the Star Trek franchise into a flaming bag of dog poo, and he's doing it to Star Wars with the biggest budget anyone has ever had.


----------



## james bond

I've been watching the The Force Awakens and The Last Jedi just to be ready.


----------



## Blackrook

Well, it was as I predicted, the worst Star Wars movie ever.

My only hope now is that this movie will be so unpopular it will slow down the Star Wars juggernaut, maybe we will finally get a break from Star Wars for awhile.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Blackrook said:


> Well, it was as I predicted, the worst Star Wars movie ever.



That seems to be the growing consensus.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jar Jars prequel is set to be released in 2022


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Disney apologists are pointing the finger at an overall "Star Wars burnout" for the recent bombs, instead of the crappy writing hiding behind CGI candy.


----------



## Oddball

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Disney apologists are pointing the finger at an overall "Star Wars burnout" for the recent bombs, instead of the crappy writing hiding behind CGI candy.


They just can't admit to themselves that Abrams totally sucks.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I just read a plot synopsis with lots of spoilers.

The end.  "You've got to be kidding me."

I might watch it sometime if there is absolutely no charge.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Oddball said:


> Let's cut to the chase...
> 
> JJ Abrams is easily the most overrated film maker in cinematic history.....All CGI, lens flare, wokey-woke PC sub-plot silliness, more glaring plot holes than you can shake a stick at, and zero effort at developing cohesive plots.
> 
> He turned the Star Trek franchise into a flaming bag of dog poo, and he's doing it to Star Wars with the biggest budget anyone has ever had.


i have to agree about Star Trek....


----------



## Votto

Blackrook said:


> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.



How bad can they make it?  I mean kissing gay wookies and a story line that will basically destroy all other Star Wars movies before it.

You get the best of both worlds.


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jar Jars prequel is set to be released in 2022



Where we find out that Jar Jar was really the Supreme Sith Lord, manipulating Palpatine and Darth Vader for years as part of his master plan.


----------



## DOTR

Blackrook said:


> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.



  Since one of its main purpose is to advance a political agenda... if its getting bad reviews you can expect the review sites to lock down comments and votes..as was done with the Marvel feminist movies.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My daughter and son-in-law went to see it over the weekend... both said it was actually worse than The Phantom Menace... how is that possible I don't want to know.
 I have no interest in seeing it, if it becomes free on Netflix and we are bored - I might try it. Maybe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I enjoyed it. Very intense.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.


"According to what you heard"....who did you hear it from?  Name names.


----------



## Yarddog

Oddball said:


> Let's cut to the chase...
> 
> JJ Abrams is easily the most overrated film maker in cinematic history.....All CGI, lens flare, wokey-woke PC sub-plot silliness, more glaring plot holes than you can shake a stick at, and zero effort at developing cohesive plots.
> 
> He turned the Star Trek franchise into a flaming bag of dog poo, and he's doing it to Star Wars with the biggest budget anyone has ever had.




They should have just let Sylvester Stallone Direct the new Star Wars. Would have loved to watch them all just punch each other senseless and come back for more.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> I am a proponent of the First Amendment, but I would support a new amendment to the United States Constitution that would outlaw Disney from making any more Star Wars movies.


Of course you would.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Blackrook said:


> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.


I give it a 7. 
3 points off for being overly complicated. The franchise was built upon a simple good vs evil Saturday matinee your 10 year old can follow.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Blackrook said:


> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.


Not as long as everyone goes to see it anyway love, they just need ya money.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Weatherman2020 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a 7.
> 3 points off for being overly complicated. The franchise was built upon a simple good vs evil Saturday matinee your 10 year old can follow.
Click to expand...

I can see how complicated would trouble you so.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Blackrook said:


> I am a proponent of the First Amendment, but I would support a new amendment to the United States Constitution that would outlaw Disney from making any more Star Wars movies.


That's next on the list after we get done walling everyone in.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

In all seriousness... it all went down hill after Empire Strikes back.
I remember the night we all went to see The Phantom Menace.. excited and feeling forgiving for the making of Return of Jedi, after seeing great trailers - YES!! Get back to greatness!!!

  And of course that is not what happened.
Then.... the 2nd disappointment, and even worse movie Attack of the Clones... what in the holy hell was this? 

* Star Wars died years ago. *


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> Well, it was as I predicted, the worst Star Wars movie ever.
> 
> My only hope now is that this movie will be so unpopular it will slow down the Star Wars juggernaut, maybe we will finally get a break from Star Wars for awhile.


I'm sure they appreciated your money tho.


----------



## Andylusion

luchitociencia said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch them mainly to see how the story line ends up. While visually impressive I have found the movies to be lacking in believable acting. Even with big names it seems like everyone is just robotically producing their lines without emotion. Hard to give a damn about the characters.
> Chewbacca shows the most believable acting ability and emotional range.
> I was more impressed with the first movie when I was 12, but now I am in my 50's and not as excited to finally see the story finished. They could have wrapped this up decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to agree.
> 
> Mediocre actors are always called for movies full of special effects. Without those manipulated images surrounding those actors, the viewer can find out their acting really sucks.
> 
> One day a beggar in the street had his leg twisted so bad that people felt sorry for him and he had his plastic cup always with good bills inside. I also contributed, of course.
> 
> One day I saw him going home, and his leg problem was fake, he was walking normally. I laughed, because without wanting it, I paid to see the best acting around.
> 
> I still seeing him from time to time in the streets, he doesn't know I'm one of his best admirers, he tricked me, he was good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Andylusion

iamwhatiseem said:


> My daughter and son-in-law went to see it over the weekend... both said it was actually worse than The Phantom Menace... how is that possible I don't want to know.
> I have no interest in seeing it, if it becomes free on Netflix and we are bored - I might try it. Maybe.



Really.   Worse than phantom menace?   I feel like I just heard a scientific impossibility....  like someone just disproved relativity.

How can anything involving the Star Wars franchise be worse than Phantom Menace?  Without actually being a parody film or something....


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will see it anyway, but this movie might be so bad that the Star Wars brand is permanently crippled.
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a 7.
> 3 points off for being overly complicated. The franchise was built upon a simple good vs evil Saturday matinee your 10 year old can follow.
Click to expand...


I gave it a three... 

I did do a very complete review of it in another thread, but the biggest problem was that it was too derivative.   

There were about three movies here they crammed into one.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Same thing with Pixar, now referred to as Pixaren't
 Disney scrapped projects and set staff to work on sequels to their past big hits. Several key personnel left the company followed by numerous staff.
 Pixar will never be again what it once was.

Disney ruins everything it touches.

*Maybe they should call Disney made Star Wars -* *"Star Was"*


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Disney apologists are pointing the finger at an overall "Star Wars burnout" for the recent bombs, instead of the crappy writing hiding behind CGI candy.


They have been beating that dead horse for quite a while


----------



## hjmick

iamwhatiseem said:


> Star Wars died years ago.




Right around the time Lucas sold out to the Disney pimps.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

hjmick said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars died years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right around the time Lucas sold out to the Disney pimps.
Click to expand...


Earlier... in received a punch in the gut with Return of the Jedi... not a terrible film, but not the magic of the first two. And then came Phantom Menace... what a horrible movie. Followed by what I consider even worse - Attack of the Clones in it's downright painful and weird love scenes. 
  Disney has basically sealed the coffin at any chance there will be a good Star Wars movie again.


----------



## JoeB131

iamwhatiseem said:


> Earlier... in received a punch in the gut with Return of the Jedi... not a terrible film, but not the magic of the first two. And then came Phantom Menace... what a horrible movie. Followed by what I consider even worse - Attack of the Clones in it's downright painful and weird love scenes.
> Disney has basically sealed the coffin at any chance there will be a good Star Wars movie again.



If your problem with the Star Wars movies started with "Return of the Jedi", then probably there isn't much they could do to fix it for you. 

It was actually a pretty good film.   The Prequels are better than people give them credit for...   yes, this guy was awful. 






But most of the rest of the films were pretty good.  

Force Awakens is when it started to go bad, when they stop doing creative decisions and started running it like a business.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

JoeB131 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier... in received a punch in the gut with Return of the Jedi... not a terrible film, but not the magic of the first two. And then came Phantom Menace... what a horrible movie. Followed by what I consider even worse - Attack of the Clones in it's downright painful and weird love scenes.
> Disney has basically sealed the coffin at any chance there will be a good Star Wars movie again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your problem with the Star Wars movies started with "Return of the Jedi", then probably there isn't much they could do to fix it for you.
> 
> It was actually a pretty good film.   The Prequels are better than people give them credit for...   yes, this guy was awful.
> 
> View attachment 296485
> 
> But most of the rest of the films were pretty good.
> 
> Force Awakens is when it started to go bad, when they stop doing creative decisions and started running it like a business.
Click to expand...


Perhaps I misrepresented... Star Wars and Empire Strikes Back were like Godfather and Godfather II... Return of the Jedi was like Godfather III... a good movie as a stand alone, but not the glory of I and II.
  To me, Attack of the Clones was particularly bad. The actor playing Annakin was God awful,,, the kid simply cannot act. No idea why they chose him.
Revenge of the Sith was clearly better, but you still had to get past the bad acting of that kid.


----------



## rightwinger

JoeB131 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier... in received a punch in the gut with Return of the Jedi... not a terrible film, but not the magic of the first two. And then came Phantom Menace... what a horrible movie. Followed by what I consider even worse - Attack of the Clones in it's downright painful and weird love scenes.
> Disney has basically sealed the coffin at any chance there will be a good Star Wars movie again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your problem with the Star Wars movies started with "Return of the Jedi", then probably there isn't much they could do to fix it for you.
> 
> It was actually a pretty good film.   The Prequels are better than people give them credit for...   yes, this guy was awful.
> 
> View attachment 296485
> 
> But most of the rest of the films were pretty good.
> 
> Force Awakens is when it started to go bad, when they stop doing creative decisions and started running it like a business.
Click to expand...

Return of the Jedi was OK except for these guys


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier... in received a punch in the gut with Return of the Jedi... not a terrible film, but not the magic of the first two. And then came Phantom Menace... what a horrible movie. Followed by what I consider even worse - Attack of the Clones in it's downright painful and weird love scenes.
> Disney has basically sealed the coffin at any chance there will be a good Star Wars movie again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your problem with the Star Wars movies started with "Return of the Jedi", then probably there isn't much they could do to fix it for you.
> 
> It was actually a pretty good film.   The Prequels are better than people give them credit for...   yes, this guy was awful.
> 
> View attachment 296485
> 
> But most of the rest of the films were pretty good.
> 
> Force Awakens is when it started to go bad, when they stop doing creative decisions and started running it like a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Return of the Jedi was OK except for these guys
> 
> View attachment 296489
Click to expand...


Yep... as many Star Wars fans agree... unnecessary fluff that interfered with the story line. 
What was good about Lucas was also one of his downfalls. That independent "I want to do what I want to do" is what made Star Wars possible, but problem being that same attitude was carried out with his bad ideas as well.


----------



## rightwinger

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier... in received a punch in the gut with Return of the Jedi... not a terrible film, but not the magic of the first two. And then came Phantom Menace... what a horrible movie. Followed by what I consider even worse - Attack of the Clones in it's downright painful and weird love scenes.
> Disney has basically sealed the coffin at any chance there will be a good Star Wars movie again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your problem with the Star Wars movies started with "Return of the Jedi", then probably there isn't much they could do to fix it for you.
> 
> It was actually a pretty good film.   The Prequels are better than people give them credit for...   yes, this guy was awful.
> 
> View attachment 296485
> 
> But most of the rest of the films were pretty good.
> 
> Force Awakens is when it started to go bad, when they stop doing creative decisions and started running it like a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Return of the Jedi was OK except for these guys
> 
> View attachment 296489
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep... as many Star Wars fans agree... unnecessary fluff that interfered with the story line.
> What was good about Lucas was also one of his downfalls. That independent "I want to do what I want to do" is what made Star Wars possible, but problem being that same attitude was carried out with his bad ideas as well.
Click to expand...

Adorable teddy bears to sell at Christmas


----------



## JoeB131

iamwhatiseem said:


> Perhaps I misrepresented... Star Wars and Empire Strikes Back were like Godfather and Godfather II... Return of the Jedi was like Godfather III... a good movie as a stand alone, but not the glory of I and II.
> To me, Attack of the Clones was particularly bad. The actor playing Annakin was God awful,,, the kid simply cannot act. No idea why they chose him.
> Revenge of the Sith was clearly better, but you still had to get past the bad acting of that kid.



Godfather III is not a good movie.  

Hayden Christiansen is a fine actor.  



iamwhatiseem said:


> Yep... as many Star Wars fans agree... unnecessary fluff that interfered with the story line.
> What was good about Lucas was also one of his downfalls. That independent "I want to do what I want to do" is what made Star Wars possible, but problem being that same attitude was carried out with his bad ideas as well.



I didn't have a problem with the Ewoks.... I guess they were too "cutesy" for some people, but that's a different issue. I thought they worked just fine in the plot, where the heroes enlist their help to fight the Empire.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just finished "watching it"

Movie is definitely not the worst of the series. Kind of a convoluted mess but passes as a starwars movie. Kind of a shit ending but when you've written yourself into a corner theres not a lot you can do to fix it.

And no, I didn't pay. Fuck Hollywood


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just finished "watching it"
> 
> Movie is definitely not the worst of the series. Kind of a convoluted mess but passes as a starwars movie. Kind of a shit ending but when you've written yourself into a corner theres not a lot you can do to fix it.
> 
> And no, I didn't pay. Fuck Hollywood


Once a thief, always a thief?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished "watching it"
> 
> Movie is definitely not the worst of the series. Kind of a convoluted mess but passes as a starwars movie. Kind of a shit ending but when you've written yourself into a corner theres not a lot you can do to fix it.
> 
> And no, I didn't pay. Fuck Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> Once a thief, always a thief?
Click to expand...

Cry more


----------



## JoeB131

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished "watching it"
> 
> Movie is definitely not the worst of the series. Kind of a convoluted mess but passes as a starwars movie. Kind of a shit ending but when you've written yourself into a corner theres not a lot you can do to fix it.
> 
> And no, I didn't pay. Fuck Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> Once a thief, always a thief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cry more
Click to expand...


She does raise an interesting point.  You essentially enjoyed the hard work of thousands of technicians, actors and professionals... and didn't pay them for it.  

I think it shows you haven't outgrown the ethical lapses that got you sent to the big house.


----------

